# More Than 300 Marine Recruits Exposed in E. Coli Outbreak



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 1, 2017)

Oh the pain and NJP's that will be dished out!

Seriously though, my first instinct is to blame some fucked up recruit who was bitter about being on mess-duty and didn't wash after taking a shit.

+300 Marine Recruits Exposed in E. Coli Outbreak

_An E. coli outbreak has sickened approximately 300 at Marine Corps Recruit Depot in San Diego and several others at Camp Pendleton training grounds, with at least 10 patients requiring care at an off-campus hospital. The outbreak, which began last week, has not impacted training regimens at the base, officials said.

“Our immediate focus is identifying, isolating and treating recruits who present symptoms,” Brig. Gen. William Jurney, commanding general of MCRD San Diego said, according to Fox 5 San Diego. “We are working to identify the cause of the sickness, making sure our affected recruits can return to training as soon as possible and continuing training for recruits not influenced.”_


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 1, 2017)

?


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 1, 2017)

Someone could have simply not washed the lettuce.  Hope the Marines recover quickly.


----------



## Scubadew (Nov 1, 2017)

"Back in my day we snorted lettuce contaminated with e-coli just to get through the day. Fucking soft Marine Corps nowadays"
- @Ooh-Rah


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 1, 2017)

The Crayola company will be answering some hard questions.


----------



## Queeg (Nov 1, 2017)

So many ways to go with this...


----------



## AWP (Nov 1, 2017)

It's all Trump's fault.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 1, 2017)

The Navy did it.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Nov 2, 2017)

Wish all the recruits a speedy recovery. Bloody diarrhea is a no go, along with shingles, I wouldn't wish it on anyone.

@SpitfireV  By creation or by definition, not sure how to approach this, but I think Crayons are pasteurized. Should be generally accepted that they are safe for human consumption.


For those who are wondering, pulled this from a simple Google search.
<em>E. Coli</em> Infection


> *Causes of E. coli infection*
> People and animals normally have some _E. coli_ in their intestines, but some strains cause infection. The bacteria that cause infection can enter into your body in a number of ways.
> 
> *Improper food handling*
> ...


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 2, 2017)

Not surprising at all. The first 4 weeks of any basic are disease ridden messes. Guys from all over the country, with varying degrees of of personal hygiene and ASVAB scores come together and you are bound to be living in a giant petry dish. 

We had some bug going around that was making people shit blood. 1/4 of my basic class caught it. Which makes sense because about 1/4 of those ASVAB waivers never washed their hands after shitting.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 2, 2017)

DasBoot said:


> Not surprising at all. The first 4 weeks of any basic are disease ridden messes. Guys from all over the country, with varying degrees of of personal hygiene and ASVAB scores come together and you are bound to be living in a giant petry dish.
> 
> We had some bug going around that was making people shit blood. 1/4 of my basic class caught it. Which makes sense because about 1/4 of those ASVAB waivers never washed their hands after shitting.


They call it the Basic Flu at Lackland, we lost a trainee a couple of years ago to this.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 9, 2017)

Back when I was in boot in 2002, we lost three Marines during my time on the Depot. Over 120 were sent to the hospital with Strep Type A. Most everyone in my platoon had pneumonia at least once, including our DI's. 

Recruit Who Died Had Meningococcal Infection


----------



## AWP (Nov 9, 2017)

When people say you have to eat shit in the military, I didn't take it literally.


----------

